# S-OWNER TREBLE'S BREAKING...



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Anybody find the Owner Treble's(black chrome finish) tend to snap easily...???
On numerous occasions i've had to replace trebles on my stiffy minnow lures due to the treble's snaping after a strike or removing the hook from a flatty's mouth.
I use a size 10 and find that after every session i find i'm replacing most of the hooks.My last session friday i found even the whitting were breaking the treble on a hook up.Is this a common thing or do i have to change my style..??
Cheers
Stevo...


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

I've never had one break and they have had a few fish attached to including a little mackerel


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

I feel your pain, the last packet I brought were s%#@thouse in one session alone I 
broke at least six


----------



## Ads (Apr 25, 2010)

I have not had any trebles snap on my stiffy's and I fish quite a bit with them. why yours are snapping more then often has got me stumped :S


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

What are you using to remove the hooks? Is it possible that your pliers are doing the damage? I use a set of hemostats [surgical instrument] which have a fine curved tip which helps when removing fine trebles.
scm


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Bungy, have had excactly the same problem with mine, no trouble with the trebles on any of my other smaller bh's though which makes me a litle suspicious.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, I've found that the sooties tend to bust them up pretty quickly. They're alright on softer mouthed fish though.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

southcoastmatty said:


> What are you using to remove the hooks? Is it possible that your pliers are doing the damage? I use a set of hemostats [surgical instrument] which have a fine curved tip which helps when removing fine trebles.
> scm


Hi ya SCM
I'm using long nosed pliers an admit that i have snapped the occasional treble while removing a lure.However most are missing when i retrieve the lure after a strike.
I'll look at purchasing curved pliers soon.I think that they are hardend from the so called chemical they are sharpend with and therefore snap easily.Could be completly wrong there....


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

What's do you get a pair of hemostats from?


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

bundyboy said:


> What's do you get a pair of hemostats from?


I can access this sorta stuff through the veterinary industry. Pm me an address and I'll get a pair off to you.


----------

